# Primary schools in Cascais area



## baby_depardieu (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there,

Does anyone have any information on local primary schools - by this, I mean the non-private schools that I presume the locals send their children to?

I have names of most of the international schools, but would like to compare to non private when we visit next month.

Any advise on where I can get this information?

Much appreciated

x


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there

Have a look at http://www.portugalio.com/escolas/cascais/9.html there is a list of schools in the Cascais area

Hope it helps.


----------



## baby_depardieu (Jan 19, 2011)

Thankyou for this - it looks like what I have been trying to find for a while.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy to help. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## lindyman77 (Feb 18, 2010)

Great info Siobhan! Thanks!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please let us all know how you get on. This type of information is great for sharing


----------



## baby_depardieu (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there,

Im actually planning a visit to Cascais later this month to look at schools.

I have found a list of local state ones from another school too so I will let you know what we find out about the schools


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

baby_depardieu said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Im actually planning a visit to Cascais later this month to look at schools.
> 
> I have found a list of local state ones from another school too so I will let you know what we find out about the schools



Great Thanks. Hope your trip is successful


----------



## n10 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Schools*



baby_depardieu said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Im actually planning a visit to Cascais later this month to look at schools.
> 
> I have found a list of local state ones from another school too so I will let you know what we find out about the schools



Hi there, 

Interested to know you you got on with your research?

I am also researching schools in the area and will be visiting soon with my family.


----------

